# Does anyone make this piece??



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm looking for a buddy clip so I can run my tyco bodies on my xtraction chassis. tyco pan bodies that is.
thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm looking for a buddy clip so I can run my tyco bodies on my xtraction chassis. tyco pan bodies that is.
> thanks


The only two I know of allow you to fit Tyco bodies to the Tomy SG+ and Tomy bodies to the slim Tyco 440 series.

dw


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

don't the tomy sg+ and xtraction mount the same? or is there differences?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The SG+ has its native, narrow mounting system and requires a clip to mount wide bodies, even Tomy ones. The buddy clips provide narrow SG+ to wide Tyco conversion. For mounting a Tyco body on an AFX chassis you'd need an adapter that is wide on the inside and wide Tyco on the outside. It would not be an trivial thing to make a wide-to-wide adapter that could be widely used. Maybe someone can do it if there is enough demand.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

There used to be this guy on ebay selling body conversion clips that allowed AFX, TOMY and JL bodies to fit on to a narrow tyco 440 and 440 X2 chassis. I bought about a dozen of them and they're great. I bought them a a few years ago, so I'm sorry that I don't have a seller name for you, but keep an eye out for them ... they're bound to pop up some day.


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Try budshocars.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

moses said:


> Try budshocars.com


yeah try bud's. i did buy some from him . i think it was like 3 for 5 dollars. i ll have to look it up. they are cool. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> There used to be this guy on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were just the clips from Bud, although the guy was somewhat loath to admit it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

We all know about Bud's adapters, but does anyone know of an XT (AFX) to Tyco wide body adapter? 

I just grabbed an AFX chassis and tried to physically stuff it into a Tyco NASCAR body and it is an overly tight and ill fitting combination. Adapters work only when there is a gap between the chassis and the body. In this case there is no gap. But not all Tyco wide bodies have exactly the same mounting scheme and geometry so you might find one that would allow you to cut a notch in the body to allow it to mount on an XT. It would be shaky at best. 

If you want to abandon any hope of ever mounting the Tyco body on a Tyco chassis ever again you could cut away the Tyco mounts inside the body and fabricate XT-compatible mounts using JB Weld. The same can be said for most any body, Life-Like, Rokar, Marchon, etc.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bet that it's easy to make some out of expoxy putty. put some on the inside of the tyco body, Press the chassis into place, You might want to put a little lube on the chassis tabs before slipping into place.... let stand for a few minutes, then pull the chassis out and the let the putty dry. Alter it's dry, brush on some regular expoxy over it and you're good to go. 

I've mouted many different chassis on many different bodies using this method, so far it hasn't let me down


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

here's an experiment i did using brass L/channel and super glue(will go with the jb weld next time!)no mods to either tyco body.these two porsches were always dying to be mounted on the x/mag trac chassis!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

oh my bad.. i used buddy clip for XT bodies ON tyco narrow chassis. I dont have any for XT bodies on wide pan chassis or tyco wide pan bodies on xt chassis. whatever that is. confusing... LOL

Wes


----------

